# I'm looking for a Glow in the Dark blank.



## More4dan (Jan 14, 2017)

I need a glow in the dark blank preferably in blue if not available then green. Any sources out there?

Thanks

Danny


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 14, 2017)

Woodturningz offers some interesting glow-in-the-dark blanks:  WoodTurningz Search


----------



## magpens (Jan 14, 2017)

I bought some a few weeks ago from Pen Kit Mall, a new US company not to be confused with PenKitsMall in China.

The green is super nice and glows for a long time with very little excitation. 

http://penkitmall.com/products?page=3

The red does not glow brightly.

http://penkitmall.com/products?page=6

I don't remember if they have blue but they have purple and pink.


----------



## TonyL (Jan 14, 2017)

Here's another source. I have turned his. They are nice, but more brittle than commercial-made ones. MysticalBlanks.com


----------



## eharri446 (Jan 14, 2017)

Woodcraft also has green and orange. I have not seen any blue ones there.


----------



## More4dan (Jan 14, 2017)

Thanks everyone for the suggestions. I ordered green from Pen Kit Mall. 


Sent from my iPhone using Penturners.org mobile app


----------



## TimS124 (Jan 14, 2017)

eharri446 said:


> Woodcraft also has green and orange. I have not seen any blue ones there.



Woodturningz has two that glow blue...you can get the individually, but it's easiest to see all of their choices by linking to their sampler pack (one of each of the five they offer):  Glow Stonez Pen Blank 5-pack - WoodTurningz


----------

